
Show HN: Auto-generated Python documentation and Workspace - Kesava1312
http://app.digital-brain.co/login
======
sarcasmatwork
How about a demo that does not force a login to github. I dont trust you, or
your app with my creds. Seems sketchy imho.

~~~
kesavad
Here is a quick demo of the product:
[https://youtu.be/0zZeotpaEio](https://youtu.be/0zZeotpaEio)

Sorry we didn't post it earlier!

------
Kesava1312
As an engineer, I've spent so much time writing documentation on different
platforms. It's always been the task I dread the most. So I built out Digital
Brain: it helps auto-generate the basic documentation in Python and then gives
you a fast and beautiful interface to finish up the rest of it.

Would love feedback and what you think!

